# paint machine repair



## AUTOMATIC REPAIR CO (Jul 5, 2007)

We Repair All Brands Of Paint Sprayers. Titan, Graco, Spraytech, Wagner . We Answer Technical Questions And Will Find You The Correct Repair Parts


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Good for you!!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Good for us!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am with Brush on this one, good for you.
What is your best price for a replacement pump, for a graco ultra max 695?
Or better yet, whats your best price for a graco 695 ultramax2? 
Also best price for a titan 440i?
price for a repack kit for a 695 ultramax?
Price for a new graco ftx2?
Price for a contractor2 gun?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually, at this point, since no question was asked, and the original post isn't answering anything, it's not good for anything except unsolicited advertising

I'm sure we'd all love it if the original poster hung around to answer questions
But please review the TOS everyone agreed to to post here, and *Please Don't Spam


*


----------

